# G Body frame off



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking for as much info/pictures regarding pulling the body off of the frame..

Tried searching but nothing is coming up.. If anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## $$purecutt$$ (Feb 9, 2007)

^^^^^ check out outhopu's g body frame off topic, a lot of good shit in there, i believe its titled "g body fram i've been working on"- top notch work. other than that theres a bunch of frame topics


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$purecutt$$_@Jan 6 2010, 10:20 AM~16202373
> *^^^^^ check out outhopu's g body frame off topic, a lot of good shit in there, i believe its titled "g body fram i've been working on"- top notch work. other than that theres a bunch of frame topics
> *


Thanks, that was a good topic but need info on pulling the body off of the frame..


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

There's I believe 8 or 10 body mounts. U need to disconnect the steering links under the hood and disconnect the gas lines and wires from the lights. It'll easier to take off the front end cuz then its lighter. But when everything is disconnected, lift the whole car as high as can and use 4x4 and jack stands and lower the frame while the wood is holding it up and I lower it onto wheel dolies to move the body around.


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 6 2010, 02:45 PM~16204321
> *There's I believe 8 or 10 body mounts. U need to disconnect the steering links under the hood and disconnect the gas lines and wires from the lights. It'll easier to take off the front end cuz then its lighter. But when everything is disconnected, lift the whole car as high as can and use 4x4 and jack stands and lower the frame while the wood is holding it up and I lower it onto wheel dolies to move the body around.
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the info.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

what he is trying to really do is lower the frame out from under the car without completey taking the frame out....

things needed...2 strong floor jacks, 4 tall jack stands.


here are things youll need to do but arent limited to doing..you might find some other things to unbolt..

unbolt ur fan and fan shoud to get them out the way, disconnect tranny shift linkage, disconnect steering linkage under the hood, disconnect ur master cylinder from the brake booster..this will allow for the frame to come down without having to disconnect ur lines so no bleeding brakes and u dont stretch the lines either. disconnect ground strap off the fire wall that goes to the motor of the car..

unbolt the body mounts from the body...jack the car up at the same time from the crossmember and rear axle..be slow no need to rush...jack the car up until its high up in the air..about 4 feet or so..then put the 4 jackstands under the pinch well seams behind ur door and at the front fender where it meets the door..then u slowly lower ur car down onto the jacks..the jacks will support ur body while the frame lowers out from under the car...if the tires stop the frame from going lowering..take ur rims and tires off for more clearance... just do this very carefully and youll have the frame out from under the car enough to do the entire outside frame rails, you can box the inside of the frame rails in. you can also plate the top of the frame thats right at the body bushing at the door and up to the a arms...then u jack the car back up to meet the body..body comes off jackstands then rest the car back on the floor


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't forget about the E-brake cable that goes into the frame behind the drivers front fender liner. If you have an emissions car then you'll have to disconnect lots of little bullshit wiring also.

*Biggest thing to remember.

If the body doesn't lift easily you over looked something. It should take very little effort to jack the body up. *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2010, 03:40 PM~16227496
> *Don't forget about the E-brake cable that goes into the frame behind the drivers front fender liner. If you have an emissions car then you'll have to disconnect lots of little bullshit wiring also.
> 
> Biggest thing to remember.
> ...


ya the body should come up off the frame very easily...

here another good topic to check in too

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508225


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

GREAT INFO I HAVE TO DO THIS ON MY 72 IMPALA THIS WINTER :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

*Check this out. I started this topic to get all this info in one place for future *use. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519890#


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2010, 03:19 AM~16233511
> *ya the body should come up off the frame very easily...
> 
> here another good topic to check in too
> ...


yeah on a gbody there are two(one on each side) lil bolts right under the doors...they arent body mounts but they are easy to overlook and bolt the body thru the frame-i had a whole car sideways trying to yank a body off with a truck and those lil bolts held the frame on :yessad: but i just needed frame,body was shot...sooo dont take your body off with a truck and chain :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 9 2010, 11:15 AM~16235381
> *yeah on a gbody there are two(one on each side) lil bolts right under the doors...they arent body mounts but they are easy to overlook and bolt the body thru the frame-i had a whole car sideways trying to yank a body off with a truck and those lil bolts held the frame on :yessad: but i just needed frame,body was shot...sooo dont take your body off with a truck and chain  :biggrin:
> *


that what you call a ******* winch :wow:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 9 2010, 04:56 PM~16237204
> *that what you call a ******* winch :wow:
> *


hey,when your throwin the body to the scrap yard fuck being slow and careful...rip it off and make a fun noise :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Jan 6 2010, 10:18 AM~16202355
> *Looking for as much info/pictures regarding pulling the body off of the frame..
> 
> Tried searching but nothing is coming up.. If anyone can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Feb 21 2010, 11:35 PM~16684434
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now just set it under some jack stands


----------



## lilporky (Sep 21, 2009)

got a question for anyone i got a 78 monte but it allready has a batterie rack welded in the back how hard will it be to take the car off with the rack welded to the frame?or do i have to cut off the rack???anyone???


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

you should go for that 06 frame swap son!!!! then throw in some donny iris windows to complete the package


----------



## lilporky (Sep 21, 2009)

Ill stick with mine


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cut the rack out its welded to the frame thru the trunk.....


----------



## lilporky (Sep 21, 2009)

Is thier another way?


----------



## lilporky (Sep 21, 2009)

Im limited on equipment


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

lilporky said:


> Is thier another way?


Use a grinder and cut the rack out at the legs that are welded to the frame. No other way around it. The body will only lift however much room there is from trunk floor to battery rack since its welded to the frame. If the rack was bolted in, you would just need to unbolt it.


----------



## lilporky (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok ill make sure its not bolted in? Any hints on easy ways to do this


----------

